# Happy 2nd Belated Birthday Otto!!!



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday my beautiful baby boy!!! You are such a joy and I love you to pieces. I'm sorry I didn't post this sooner but you know momma has been very ill (ear, sinus, bladder infection and bronchitis). Today I feel alot better!! So thats why I was giving you a bath and taking endless pictures of you. You remind me of black beauty the way you trot around! So regal!! :wub: Here are few photos of Otto!! Hope you enjoy!

:birthday:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Happy birthday you handsome hunk!! 

Im glad you are feeling better momma!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Josie! I'm more like an 8 today which is better than the 4 like I felt yesterday. Otto has been doing a great job making me smile these past few days. LOL!!! I will be at training Monday with Circe!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Otto!!!

I hope your mama gives a nice raw meaty bone to enjoy


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Otto
Love the pics. Such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Happy Birthday handsome boy! Hope you get something good.

Danielle, I'm so glad you're feeling better. If it dries up just a little more we're planning to start hiking again soon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Otto. Wishing lots of fun and many more happy birthdays. Otto's Mom glad you are feeling better!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I know Otto is loving all the nice comments!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Otto! You are a handsome boy! Glad your Momma is feeling better too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Otto!! i really like the lighting in the 1st pic.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks all the pics where taken with my iPhone! 

Emily, I'm down to go hiking just let me know when it dries up out there some more.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Happy belated BS Otto! Very handsome boy!
So glad you are feeling better, you had some bad stuff going on girl!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the gorgeous Otto! :wub:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Thanks LaRen616! He got a nice steak last night  he was in heaven.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy birthday handsome man!


----------

